

Bebo kids will value privacy when they see adults do too - andyking
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/oct/31/civil-liberty-information-database-jacqui

======
dgordon
I like the idea of "Little Brother" -- the people as a whole, rather than
those in power, becoming the agents of ubiquitous surveillance. YouTube and
cheap digital cameras have power as well.

"The courts may not work anymore, but as long as everyone is videotaping
everyone else, justice will be served." --The Simpsons

And a Google search reveals that the term "Little Brother" as I just used it
was apparently coined by Cory Doctorow as well. Looks like a good book, too.

~~~
andyking
I'm not so sure I agree. At least with our relatively benign government, there
are certain checks and balances on the use of our data. Under "Little
Brother", any crackpot with a bizarre agenda would have carte blanche to
observe and record your movements for whatever odd reason they saw fit.
Imagine, for example, a web site with the names and photographs of everyone
leaving a political meeting or an abortion clinic. Not nice.

And in another Simpsons-related note, I wonder if Mr Doctorow has his own
"Cory Hotline"...?!

